# babys finally here!



## samixXx (Oct 17, 2006)

my rex snowy had her babies at 5am last night, they were born in an outside hutch so ive moved them inside as its very cold.

she had 7 and they all look healthy and the same size. 

this is them just after they were born, pics arent very good as i took them with my phone,


----------



## Michaela (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Sami! They look lovely, it brings back memories of when Pebble and Ebony were that size

Be sure to take more pics and keep posting them as they get older.

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 18, 2006)

there mom doesnt want anyone near her cage at all she tryed to bite me a few times so i cant check the babies
shes even tryed to attack my other rabbits thats running around through the bars 
ive never had such a protective mother before


----------



## samixXx (Oct 28, 2006)

[align=center]updated pics
12 days old
[align=left]









[/align][/align]


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

OMG Sami! Too much cuteness!:hearts Are thecolours black, black and white, and is that a little grey one I see? Oram I totally wrong!


----------



## samixXx (Oct 28, 2006)

im shocked by the colours, the mum is all white with brown around her eyes and the dad is white,
there is one white and brown.
one very light brown with a white belly.
2 black,
and 3 black and white.

the picture quality is very bad its off my phone, i have a new cameraand havent figured out the setting properly yet, if i use a flash thedont look right.

im so excited by all the babies:elephant:
i have a lionhead due tomorrow, shes a first time mommy and such a sweet thing.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 28, 2006)

Awww they are just the most adorable little things,i love the little black and white ones,such apretty colouring

And yes it does bring back memories:hearts



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Oct 28, 2006)

You have to post pictures of your lionheadbabies too! I wish i was allowed to breed rabbits. My mum won't letme:rollseyes, so it looks like I'll just have to wait til I'm older.

That is so cool about the colourings! I'm guessing the grandparents were those types of colours?

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 28, 2006)

yip dads parents were black and white and moms brown and white.
thats why i prefer to buy from a breeder if possible, they know the background, age and all the important info.

my parents dont really like my rabbits to be honest, its me that does all the hard work for them, but there worth it.

il proberly be up all night checking on her. i should know by now they always wait till ur gone 5 mins to kindle!


just checked her shes making her nest :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Oct 29, 2006)

Any baby lionhaeds!?!:waiting:

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Oct 29, 2006)

not yet 
poor thing looks so uncomfortable with her big belly


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 29, 2006)

Aww! Those babies are so cute!

Can't wait for baby lionheads!


----------



## samixXx (Oct 29, 2006)

me either,i have alot of lionheads but it will be my first lionhead litter


----------



## cheryl (Oct 30, 2006)

:waiting:still waiting for those babies :sunshine:



cheryl


----------



## samixXx (Oct 31, 2006)

no babies yet
i know her mother always went to 32 days. hope she hurrys on


----------



## samixXx (Oct 31, 2006)

fluffy was sitting on my lap watching telly so i taught id take some pictures 
she looks so annoyed:shock:

CHEESE!!!


----------



## Michaela (Nov 1, 2006)

Aww Fluffy is beautiful!! :heartsIs she the one having the babies?:?

:waiting:Have they arrived yet?! We're getting really impatient!:waiting: lol

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Nov 3, 2006)

have bad news 
fluffy had 1 stillborn baby,it was a massive baby much bigger then normal sized kits.
im going to bring her to the vet to make sure she has no retained kits.
i dont think il be breeding her again


----------



## binkies (Nov 3, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Best wishes for fluffy's healing.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 3, 2006)

thank you.
i was so worried about her the last few days. and when i seen her babyi couldnt stop crying, my bf taught i was nuts, but i really love allof them.
as soon as i walked into her room she pulled the fur off the baby to show me


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 3, 2006)

Sometimes things like this happen with breeding.

I know with rabbits that carry the dwarfing gene (not sure if Lionheadscarry it or not), they have a risk of giving birth to peanuts or fetalgiants.

Peanuts are babies who have recieved two set of the dwarfing gene, and very rarely live past a week or two.

Fetal giants are babies that are also genetically wonky. Theyare born very large and in almost all cases still born. I'mnot sure if this has to do with not recieving a dwarfing gene, but Ibelieve non-dwarf gene babies just grow up bigger.

If the vet finds no babies stuck, then it may be safe to tryagain. I remember the first rabbit I ever bred had a fetalgiant the first time (just one baby), and then was fine with the secondlitter.

But in the end it is up to you whether you feel it safe to breed her or not.

--Dawn


----------



## samixXx (Nov 3, 2006)

the buck she was mated with was a dwarf lionhead, and she is a full sized lionhead.
the breeder i bought her off bred her for me as the only full sized albino lionhead buck i have would be too young.
she seems fine again but im going to see what the vet says.
id hate for same thing to happen again.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 3, 2006)

Aww i'm sorry,but the main thing is that Fluffy is ok

Ohh by the way...Fluffy is a little baby doll!



cheryl


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I have had the fetal giants before and the doehas gone on to have normal kits in another litter later on....but it isgood to check and make sure she only had the one kit!

Peg


----------



## samixXx (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry for slow replys, we have had 2 deaths in our family this week.
anyway
no more babies in her belly she is eating normally, and giving me loads of cuddles
as soon as i walk into her room she runs over for me to pick her up.
she is also trying to hump everything she sees, we have decided to bred her again 
im just not sure which of my bucks to bred her too now.
but after seeing what she tryed doing to another female bunny today i dont think shes fussy:bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela (Nov 5, 2006)

Glad to hear she'salright:bunnydance:and that you're going to breed her again,I hope everything goes well this time

LOL about her and the other bunny:rofl:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Nov 10, 2006)

updated pics on the way just resizing.
its almost impossibe to get pictures of these babies, i have to bribethe mommy to get anywhere near them. she picks up her food bowl when iwalk into the room smart bunny she knows i cant resist themcuties:elephant:


----------



## samixXx (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## samixXx (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Michaela (Nov 11, 2006)

Aww I love them all, especially this little one!






Soo cute!!!:inlove: Are you keeping them?

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Nov 11, 2006)

thats my fav one too
i wont be keeping them all i would love too but its just not possible to keep all the cute ones. 
if u want 1 il meet u half way lol.
im hoping to get a new lionhead soon too, a buck for breeding. i just havent found one thats suitable yet


----------



## Michaela (Nov 11, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> if u want 1 il meet u half way lol.




Aww I would love to, but my mum will not let me have another one!:rollseyeslol

Let us know if any baby lionheads are on the way!:stork:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Nov 11, 2006)

i was thinking of breeding one of my lionheads to a lop just to see would they have lopped ears and the mane. 
i know i shouldnt cross bred them but i wouldnt do it unless i had homes for them.
2 of my dwarf babies are actually going up the north to there new home


----------



## Michaela (Nov 11, 2006)

We (accidentally) bred our rex with ourneighbours lop, but the babies didn't get rex fur or lop ears:rollseyeslol But the lop has longish fur, if it was shorter maybe they wouldhave had rexier fur (i think i just made up a word lol)

Lionheads with lop ears would be really cute:inlove:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx (Nov 11, 2006)

that has happened to me too,
i have a dwarf rex doe and dwarf rex buck and when i bred them i foundout one of them had a lop somewhere in there background, i had bred hima few times before it showed up, and only effected 2 of them out of alitter of 7. they were the cutest little things i stil have one of thelops but i sold the other a few days ago. im going to have to start ablog


----------



## Michaela (Nov 11, 2006)

You really should start a blog, I'd love to see all of your bunnies!


----------



## samixXx (Nov 11, 2006)

there is just so many, and alot of them are very shy.
i have a few beautiful lionheads that just went through the "ugly" stage lol.
they looked a bit rough while they were shedding there baby coats, esp the sable point
but there all beautiful now


----------



## bethcookie (Nov 11, 2006)

explain the ugly stage. I am new tothis. My Lily is a lionhead and she had babies almost 8 weeksago. She no longer has long fluffy hair and her mane looksscraggly. She shed her hair just before she gavebirth and then of course she pulled tons of hair too. Do youthink she looks like this because of giving birth or is it just becauseshe was shedding her baby coat? Will her long hair growback? Or will she have short hair now?


----------



## samixXx (Nov 12, 2006)

what age is lily? mine were all done shedding there baby coats by 6 -8 months
some lionheads do loose there mane and dont get it back.


----------



## bethcookie (Nov 12, 2006)

Lily is about 9 months old. She shedher coat back in September. She still has some of her maneshe just doesn't look the same.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 12, 2006)

it might grow back.
ihave one tort lionhead that shed his mane at 3 months,and now at 7 months its starting to grow back


----------



## samixXx (Nov 30, 2006)

i just had a phone call from a guy who wants to buy all the mini rexs i have :shock:


----------

